# Hdd Trouble



## OffWheeler (Dec 2, 2004)

New HDD- Maxtor 200GB Diamond Plus 9
Old HDD seagate barracuda ultra 30GB
Computer- Dell 2350, P4-2.1GHZ , 768mb of memory, a cd rw drive, floppy drive, DVD-rw drive.
the following now shows up on the monitor:
Primary master Maxtor
Primary slave NONE
secondary master GCR8481b1.06
secondary slave memorex DVD+-DLRW1F16bwsb
then
Broadcom UNDI, PXE-2.1(build 002)v1.0.3
copyright(c) 2000-2002 Broadcom Corporation 
copyright(c) 1997-200 Intel Corp
All Rights Reserved
PXE-E61:media test failure, check cable  
PXE-MOF:Exiting Broadcom PXE Rom.
No Boot Device detected, insert system disk and press F1 to continue or press F2 to set up menu
When I press F2 I get
Updating ESCD....Success

Broadcom UNDI, PXE-2.1(build 002)v1.0.3
copyright(c) 2000-2002 Broadcom Corporation 
copyright(c) 1997-200 Intel Corp
All Rights Reserved
PXE-E61:media test failure, check cable
PXE-MOF:Exiting Broadcom PXE Rom.
No Boot Device detected, insert system disk and press F1 to continue or press F2 to set up menu
that's it. This is before and after I had it cloned in a hard drive cloner at work.

The latest is that this message appears whether or not the HDD (new or Old) is plugged in.

Do I need a new MOBO? 

In the mean time I have two HDD on my compaq impresario how do I get it ti recognize a third HDD- the one from my Dell??

Thanks


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Clearly the message:

PXE-MOF:Exiting Broadcom PXE Rom

shows that you are trying to boot from the network card, and not the HDD.


----------



## OffWheeler (Dec 2, 2004)

kiwiguy said:


> Clearly the message:
> 
> PXE-MOF:Exiting Broadcom PXE Rom
> 
> shows that you are trying to boot from the network card, and not the HDD.


Now, I know youre used to talking to sheep....but as a human I require more info genius.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Baaa.. and I am glad you said "talking"...

The error message you quote shows that the PC is attempting to boot from the network card ROM (and thats highly unlikely to be supported in your case).

That is a supported option in the BIOS on most PCs but rarely used as the network cards seldom contain a boot ROM.

There will be a BIOS setting to change the boot priority order. Start with that. Make sure the order has the HDD at the top (or below "removeable devices" to allow a CD boot.


----------



## OffWheeler (Dec 2, 2004)

kiwiguy said:


> Baaa.. and I am glad you said "talking"...
> 
> The error message you quote shows that the PC is attempting to boot from the network card ROM (and thats highly unlikely to be supported in your case).
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say you gave me the solution but you definitely put me on the right path. In the end I ended up reloading the default BIOS settings and it booted from the HDD.

Thanks again!


----------

